# el verbo ser y estar se conjugaba en él



## Michelange

Hola a todos:

Me encuentro con una expresión que no puedo resolver al trasladarla al francés:
(Texto literario)   Se sintió en paz consigo mismo al comprobar que el verbo ser y estar se conjugaba en él. Uno formaba parte del otro y juntos componían un puzzle sagrado...
He traducido:
  Il se sentit en paix avec lui-même après avoir vérifié que les verbes être et ¿? se conjugaient en lui. L’un formait partie de l’autre et, ensemble, ils composaient le puzzle sacré...
No hay equivalente ¿verdad?
Muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Cenimurcia

aaargl... a mí tampoco me parece que exista un equivalente realmente convincente... para conservar 2 verbos podrías usar "être et aller" (aller de "je vais bien/mal")


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Comme en français il n'y a qu'un verbe être, pas évident. À toi de voir si ton contexte te permet de varier les verbes ou si tu dois obligatoirement te limiter à être.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cenimurcia

Es muy difícil encontrar un verbo que abarque todos los sentidos del verbo "estar", aquí me parece que hay un juego entre "ser" = lo que _es_, lo que lo caracteriza, y "estar" = cómo se siente, sus estados anímicos


----------



## Mariaencarna

Hola, una preguntilla ¿En el texto original dice "el verbo ser y estar" o "los verbos "ser y estar"? porque si es el verbo, uno, quizá tenga solución...


----------



## Michelange

Dice literalmente "el verbo".
Por otra parte, significa exactamente "ser" y en segundo lugar sentirse, el estado de ánimo...


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Personnellement je laisserais tomber "être", en le remplaçant par "exister"... et "éprouver".


----------



## Mariaencarna

Bonsoir, comme le texte original parle d'un seul verbe auquel il donne deux noms: "el verbo ser y estar se conjugaba"; alors on pourrait peut-être laisser "être" et, pour conserver le sens, expliquer un peu entre parenthèses ou entre virgules:
Le verbe être se conjugait en lui: l'essence et l'état, l'une faisant partie de l'autre et composant ensemble un puzzle sacré.
Il faut dire aussi que le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle et que je ne suis pas très fière de ma traduction ...
saludos


----------



## Cenimurcia

a mí me encanta tu traducción, Mariaencarna


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mariaencarna said:


> Le verbe être se conjugait en lui: l'essence et l'état, l'une faisant partie de l'autre et composant ensemble un puzzle sacré.


¡Buen trabajo, *Mariaencarna*!


----------



## jprr

Cenimurcia said:


> a mí me encanta tu traducción, Mariaencarna


Je ne partage pas cet enthousiasme. C'est peut-être une piste, mais pas dans cette formulation.

1 - "conjuguait " au singulier derrière _un seul_ verbe perd toute l'étrangeté qu'il a dans le texte original (derrière deux verbes) - et donc ne peut pas être immédiatement compris dans le sens requis.
2 - "l'essence et l'état" sont certes familiers à ceux qui ont une notion de grammaire espagnole - je ne pense pas que ces deux aspects du verbe être soient aussi évidents pour les autres francophones et immédiatement perceptibles.


----------



## Michelange

Vaya, a mí también me encantaba la propuesta de mariaencarna pero seguiré buscando pues la opinión de un francófono es también interesante... Sigo buscando, amigos, muchísimas gracias.

¿Qué les parecería a los francófonos?
le verbe être se conjugait en lui : l’existence et l’état d’âme l’un faisait partie de l’autre...
¿Sería todavía muy forzado? No sé si quizás falto de poeticidad...


----------



## Cenimurcia

sigo votando a favor de la propuesta de Mariaencarna : à mon sens, "essence et état" sont des notions qui ont plus à voir avec la philosophie qu'avec la grammaire espagnole


----------



## jprr

Cenimurcia said:


> sigo votando a favor de la propuesta de Mariaencarna : à mon sens,* "essence et état" sont des notions qui ont plus à voir avec la philosophie *qu'avec la grammaire espagnole


Là je peux être d'accord.
Justement, le texte est littéraire, mais *pas* philosophique. Il évoque les concepts, mais ne les formule pas, ce qui donne une tonalité différente.

Et encore une fois, je pense que ce qui est évoqué ici par "ser" est plus l'existence que l'essence. Le fait "d'être au monde" et de s'y sentir exister.

Enfin ... moi je le lis comme ça.


----------



## Michelange

jprr, ¿qué te parece la solución "l'existence et l'état d'âme"? ¿Es forzado en francés? Adivino que tampoco te gusta, pero me gustaría saberlo...


----------



## jprr

Une proposition, en changeant un peu la structure de la phrase:
...après avoir vérifié que son existence et l'état de celle-ci se conjuguait dans le verbe être. ....


----------



## Michelange

Muchísimas gracias, esa opción a mi-chemin me encanta!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Moi j'opterais pour une traduction vaguement explicative et dirais:_...en constatant que les deux verbes *être* de l'espagnol se conjugaient en lui..._
Tout lecteur, si peu au courant de la spécificité de l'espagnol soit-il, comprendra.


----------



## Mariaencarna

¿Y qué tal : Les deux sens du verbe être se conjugaient en lui: l'essence (ou l'existence ) et l'état ....?

A mí no me satisface del todo, ya lo dije, pero me temo que es una de esas frases en las que lo pongas como lo pongas, no hay quien te quite el saborcillo de la frustración de no poder calcarlo tal cual ... aunque siempre se puede seguir afinando, claro, cuanto más maticemos mejor.
Salud


----------

